

Who's hiring dev shops? - kparjaszewski

I&#x27;ve a decent ux&#x2F;ui + tech team, do you know where to best look for customers? I don&#x27;t want to call random numbers or send SPAM e-mails, what should I do to make it properly?
======
sctb
Please see the FAQ regarding job posts:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html).

